# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Christmas Promotion - RCD AMS v0.0.9.5 Martech TEAM

## mohamed73

*Martech RCD AMS v0.0.9.5*  *Latest Update :*   *  - Honda, BB717CA, 39541-SWA-C010-M1, LH28F128 by Alpine 
  - DPX-MP5110U, 24c04 by Kenwood 
  - KDC-MP5039U, 24c04 by Kenwood 
  - KDC-W8027, Y22-9842-71, 24c01 by Kenwood 
  - Chrysler, P05107096AK, 24c16 by Alpine 
  - Nissan, PN-2646F, 28185 BA010, 93c46 by Clarion 
  - VW, Premium 7, 1K0 035 180C, 24c16 by Delphi 
  - Land Rover, Traffic Pro, BE-4756 by Becker 
  - Range Rover, XQD101580LNF, AMR6285, Q90419591, 24c02 by Alpine*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Christmas Promotion "3 x 5" from Martech Team* 
For Santa and Xmas, Martech Team has prepared 15 sets in promotional
prices.
Promotion applies to 15 sets: Martech Full Pack x 5, Martech Start Pack x 5
and Martech RNS510/810 Pack x 5  *- Martech FULL Pack (2515,64 Euro brutto) - 30% = 1763 Euro brutto plus
delivery. Only 5 pcs !!!
- Martech START Pack (720,40 Euro brutto) - 25% = 540 Euro brutto plus
delivery. Only 5 pcs !!!
- Martech RNS 510 Pack (300,26 Euro brutto) - 20% = 240 Euro brutto plus
delivery. Only 5 pcs !!!* 
Christmas action lasts until 26.12.2012 or stock lasts.
As always, the fastest contact to place an order is: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

